# how can i soon find a satisfactory job?



## pink0 (Jul 25, 2009)

i have just graduated from a normal university.i want to find a job which cover meals and accodomations as soon as possible. can anyone give some advices?


----------



## mike (Jun 13, 2007)

Where do you want to work? The link you posted was for a company in China. This is a forum for Australia so I have removed it.


----------

